# Spring + MyFaces - Exception bei Serverstart



## y0dA (27. Mai 2008)

Hi!
Ich habe mir mit eine simplen Maven-Archetype ein MyFaces-Projekt erstellt, jenem dann mittels Maven die Spring.jar hinzugefügt

```
<dependency>
			<groupId>org.springframework</groupId>
			<artifactId>spring</artifactId>
			<version>2.5.4</version>
			<scope>runtime</scope>
		</dependency>
```

 und dann div. Anpassungen (lt. Buch und Internet) durchgeführt, leider gibt es ein Problem:


```
7.05.2008 12:40:30 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext addApplicationListener
INFO: The listener "org.apache.myfaces.webapp.StartupServletContextListener" is already configured for this context. The duplicate definition has been ignored.
27.05.2008 12:40:30 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext addApplicationListener
INFO: The listener "org.apache.myfaces.webapp.StartupServletContextListener" is already configured for this context. The duplicate definition has been ignored.
27.05.2008 12:40:30 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext addApplicationListener
INFO: The listener "org.springframework.web.context.ContextLoaderListener" is already configured for this context. The duplicate definition has been ignored.
27.05.2008 12:40:30 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext addApplicationListener
INFO: The listener "org.springframework.web.context.request.RequestContextListener" is already configured for this context. The duplicate definition has been ignored.
27.05.2008 12:40:30 org.apache.myfaces.shared_impl.config.MyfacesConfig getBooleanInitParameter
INFO: No context init parameter 'org.apache.myfaces.RENDER_VIEWSTATE_ID' found, using default value true
27.05.2008 12:40:30 org.apache.myfaces.shared_impl.config.MyfacesConfig getBooleanInitParameter
INFO: No context init parameter 'org.apache.myfaces.STRICT_XHTML_LINKS' found, using default value true
27.05.2008 12:40:30 org.apache.myfaces.shared_impl.config.MyfacesConfig getLongInitParameter
INFO: No context init parameter 'org.apache.myfaces.CONFIG_REFRESH_PERIOD' found, using default value 2
27.05.2008 12:40:30 org.apache.myfaces.shared_impl.config.MyfacesConfig getBooleanInitParameter
INFO: No context init parameter 'org.apache.myfaces.VIEWSTATE_JAVASCRIPT' found, using default value false
27.05.2008 12:40:30 org.apache.myfaces.shared_impl.config.MyfacesConfig createAndInitializeMyFacesConfig
INFO: Starting up Tomahawk on the MyFaces-JSF-Implementation
27.05.2008 12:40:30 org.apache.myfaces.config.FacesConfigurator feedStandardConfig
INFO: Reading standard config META-INF/standard-faces-config.xml
27.05.2008 12:40:30 org.apache.myfaces.config.FacesConfigurator feedClassloaderConfigurations
INFO: Reading config jar:file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/y0dA/.m2/repository/org/apache/myfaces/tomahawk/tomahawk/1.1.6/tomahawk-1.1.6.jar!/META-INF/faces-config.xml
27.05.2008 12:40:30 org.apache.myfaces.config.FacesConfigurator feedWebAppConfig
INFO: Reading config /WEB-INF/faces-config.xml
27.05.2008 12:40:30 org.apache.myfaces.config.FacesConfigurator logMetaInf
INFO: Starting up MyFaces-package : myfaces-api in version : 1.2.2 from path : file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/y0dA/.m2/repository/org/apache/myfaces/core/myfaces-api/1.2.2/myfaces-api-1.2.2.jar
27.05.2008 12:40:30 org.apache.myfaces.config.FacesConfigurator logMetaInf
INFO: Starting up MyFaces-package : myfaces-impl in version : 1.2.2 from path : file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/y0dA/.m2/repository/org/apache/myfaces/core/myfaces-impl/1.2.2/myfaces-impl-1.2.2.jar
27.05.2008 12:40:30 org.apache.myfaces.config.FacesConfigurator logMetaInf
INFO: MyFaces-package : tomahawk-sandbox not found.
27.05.2008 12:40:30 org.apache.myfaces.config.FacesConfigurator logMetaInf
INFO: Starting up MyFaces-package : tomahawk in version : 1.1.6 from path : file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/y0dA/.m2/repository/org/apache/myfaces/tomahawk/tomahawk/1.1.6/tomahawk-1.1.6.jar
27.05.2008 12:40:30 org.apache.myfaces.shared_impl.util.LocaleUtils toLocale
WARNUNG: Locale name in faces-config.xml null or empty, setting locale to default locale : de_AT
27.05.2008 12:40:31 org.apache.myfaces.config.FacesConfigurator handleSerialFactory
INFO: Serialization provider : class org.apache.myfaces.shared_impl.util.serial.DefaultSerialFactory
27.05.2008 12:40:31 org.apache.myfaces.webapp.AbstractFacesInitializer initFaces
INFO: ServletContext 'C:\Entwicklung\projects\Budget\src\main\webapp\' initialized.
27.05.2008 12:40:31 org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationContext log
INFO: Initializing Spring root WebApplicationContext
27.05.2008 12:40:31 org.springframework.web.context.ContextLoader initWebApplicationContext
INFO: Root WebApplicationContext: initialization started
27.05.2008 12:40:31 org.springframework.context.support.AbstractApplicationContext prepareRefresh
INFO: Refreshing org.springframework.web.context.support.XmlWebApplicationContext@19a9de2: display name [Root WebApplicationContext]; startup date [Tue May 27 12:40:31 CEST 2008]; root of context hierarchy
27.05.2008 12:40:31 org.springframework.beans.factory.xml.XmlBeanDefinitionReader loadBeanDefinitions
INFO: Loading XML bean definitions from ServletContext resource [/WEB-INF/applicationContext.xml]
27.05.2008 12:40:31 org.springframework.beans.factory.xml.XmlBeanDefinitionReader loadBeanDefinitions
INFO: Loading XML bean definitions from ServletContext resource [/WEB-INF/faces-config.xml]
27.05.2008 12:40:34 org.springframework.web.context.ContextLoader initWebApplicationContext
SCHWERWIEGEND: Context initialization failed
org.springframework.beans.factory.parsing.BeanDefinitionParsingException: Configuration problem: Unable to locate Spring NamespaceHandler for XML schema namespace [[url]http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee][/url]
Offending resource: ServletContext resource [/WEB-INF/faces-config.xml]

	at org.springframework.beans.factory.parsing.FailFastProblemReporter.error(FailFastProblemReporter.java:68)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.parsing.ReaderContext.error(ReaderContext.java:85)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.parsing.ReaderContext.error(ReaderContext.java:80)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.xml.BeanDefinitionParserDelegate.error(BeanDefinitionParserDelegate.java:281)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.xml.BeanDefinitionParserDelegate.parseCustomElement(BeanDefinitionParserDelegate.java:1250)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.xml.BeanDefinitionParserDelegate.parseCustomElement(BeanDefinitionParserDelegate.java:1243)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.xml.DefaultBeanDefinitionDocumentReader.parseBeanDefinitions(DefaultBeanDefinitionDocumentReader.java:141)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.xml.DefaultBeanDefinitionDocumentReader.registerBeanDefinitions(DefaultBeanDefinitionDocumentReader.java:92)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.xml.XmlBeanDefinitionReader.registerBeanDefinitions(XmlBeanDefinitionReader.java:507)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.xml.XmlBeanDefinitionReader.doLoadBeanDefinitions(XmlBeanDefinitionReader.java:398)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.xml.XmlBeanDefinitionReader.loadBeanDefinitions(XmlBeanDefinitionReader.java:342)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.xml.XmlBeanDefinitionReader.loadBeanDefinitions(XmlBeanDefinitionReader.java:310)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractBeanDefinitionReader.loadBeanDefinitions(AbstractBeanDefinitionReader.java:143)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractBeanDefinitionReader.loadBeanDefinitions(AbstractBeanDefinitionReader.java:178)
	at org.springframework.beans.factory.support.AbstractBeanDefinitionReader.loadBeanDefinitions(AbstractBeanDefinitionReader.java:149)
	at org.springframework.web.context.support.XmlWebApplicationContext.loadBeanDefinitions(XmlWebApplicationContext.java:124)
	at org.springframework.web.context.support.XmlWebApplicationContext.loadBeanDefinitions(XmlWebApplicationContext.java:92)
	at org.springframework.context.support.AbstractRefreshableApplicationContext.refreshBeanFactory(AbstractRefreshableApplicationContext.java:123)
	at org.springframework.context.support.AbstractApplicationContext.obtainFreshBeanFactory(AbstractApplicationContext.java:423)
	at org.springframework.context.support.AbstractApplicationContext.refresh(AbstractApplicationContext.java:353)
	at org.springframework.web.context.ContextLoader.createWebApplicationContext(ContextLoader.java:255)
	at org.springframework.web.context.ContextLoader.initWebApplicationContext(ContextLoader.java:199)
	at org.springframework.web.context.ContextLoaderListener.contextInitialized(ContextLoaderListener.java:45)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.listenerStart(StandardContext.java:3843)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.start(StandardContext.java:4350)
	at org.apache.catalina.manager.ManagerServlet.start(ManagerServlet.java:1244)
	at org.apache.catalina.manager.HTMLManagerServlet.start(HTMLManagerServlet.java:604)
	at org.apache.catalina.manager.HTMLManagerServlet.doGet(HTMLManagerServlet.java:129)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:690)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:803)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:290)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:206)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:233)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:175)
	at org.apache.catalina.authenticator.AuthenticatorBase.invoke(AuthenticatorBase.java:525)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:128)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:102)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:109)
	at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:286)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:844)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.process(Http11Protocol.java:583)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint$Worker.run(JIoEndpoint.java:447)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```

Hierzu meine web.xml:

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!--
	* Licensed to the Apache Software Foundation (ASF) under one
	* or more contributor license agreements.  See the NOTICE file
	* distributed with this work for additional information
	* regarding copyright ownership.  The ASF licenses this file
	* to you under the Apache License, Version 2.0 (the
	* "License"); you may not use this file except in compliance
	* with the License.  You may obtain a copy of the License at
	*
	*   [url]http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0[/url]
	*
	* Unless required by applicable law or agreed to in writing,
	* software distributed under the License is distributed on an
	* "AS IS" BASIS, WITHOUT WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS OF ANY
	* KIND, either express or implied.  See the License for the
	* specific language governing permissions and limitations
	* under the License.
-->
<web-app xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee"
	xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
	xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee/web-app_2_4.xsd"
	version="2.4">

	<description>MyProject web.xml</description>

	<!--optional: context-param>
		<description>Comma separated list of URIs of (additional) faces config files.
		(e.g. /WEB-INF/my-config.xml)
		See JSF 1.0 PRD2, 10.3.2
		Attention: You do not need to put /WEB-INF/faces-config.xml in here.
		</description>
		<param-name>javax.faces.CONFIG_FILES</param-name>
		<param-value>/WEB-INF/examples-config.xml</param-value>
		</context-param-->
	<context-param>
		<description>
			State saving method: "client" or "server" (= default) See
			JSF Specification 2.5.3
		</description>
		<param-name>javax.faces.STATE_SAVING_METHOD</param-name>
		<param-value>client</param-value>
	</context-param>
	<context-param>
		<description>
			Only applicable if state saving method is "server" (=
			default). Defines the amount (default = 20) of the latest
			views are stored in session.
		</description>
		<param-name>
			org.apache.myfaces.NUMBER_OF_VIEWS_IN_SESSION
		</param-name>
		<param-value>20</param-value>
	</context-param>
	<context-param>
		<description>
			Only applicable if state saving method is "server" (=
			default). If true (default) the state will be serialized to
			a byte stream before it is written to the session. If false
			the state will not be serialized to a byte stream.
		</description>
		<param-name>
			org.apache.myfaces.SERIALIZE_STATE_IN_SESSION
		</param-name>
		<param-value>true</param-value>
	</context-param>
	<context-param>
		<description>
			Only applicable if state saving method is "server" (=
			default) and if
			org.apache.myfaces.SERIALIZE_STATE_IN_SESSION is true (=
			default) If true (default) the serialized state will be
			compressed before it is written to the session. If false the
			state will not be compressed.
		</description>
		<param-name>
			org.apache.myfaces.COMPRESS_STATE_IN_SESSION
		</param-name>
		<param-value>true</param-value>
	</context-param>
	<context-param>
		<description>
			This parameter tells MyFaces if javascript code should be
			allowed in the rendered HTML output. If javascript is
			allowed, command_link anchors will have javascript code that
			submits the corresponding form. If javascript is not
			allowed, the state saving info and nested parameters will be
			added as url parameters. Default: "true"
		</description>
		<param-name>org.apache.myfaces.ALLOW_JAVASCRIPT</param-name>
		<param-value>true</param-value>
	</context-param>
	<context-param>
		<param-name>org.apache.myfaces.DETECT_JAVASCRIPT</param-name>
		<param-value>false</param-value>
	</context-param>
	<context-param>
		<description>
			If true, rendered HTML code will be formatted, so that it is
			"human readable". i.e. additional line separators and
			whitespace will be written, that do not influence the HTML
			code. Default: "true"
		</description>
		<param-name>org.apache.myfaces.PRETTY_HTML</param-name>
		<param-value>true</param-value>
	</context-param>
	<context-param>
		<description>
			If true, a javascript function will be rendered that is able
			to restore the former vertical scroll on every request.
			Convenient feature if you have pages with long lists and you
			do not want the browser page to always jump to the top if
			you trigger a link or button action that stays on the same
			page. Default: "false"
		</description>
		<param-name>org.apache.myfaces.AUTO_SCROLL</param-name>
		<param-value>true</param-value>
	</context-param>

	<context-param>
		<description>
			Used for encrypting view state. Only relevant for client
			side state saving. See MyFaces wiki/web site documentation
			for instructions on how to configure an application for
			diffenent encryption strengths.
		</description>
		<param-name>org.apache.myfaces.SECRET</param-name>
		<param-value>NzY1NDMyMTA=</param-value>
	</context-param>

	<context-param>
		<description>
			Validate managed beans, navigation rules and ensure that
			forms are not nested.
		</description>
		<param-name>org.apache.myfaces.VALIDATE</param-name>
		<param-value>true</param-value>
	</context-param>

	<context-param>
		<description>
			Treat readonly same as if disabled attribute was set for
			select elements.
		</description>
		<param-name>
			org.apache.myfaces.READONLY_AS_DISABLED_FOR_SELECTS
		</param-name>
		<param-value>true</param-value>
	</context-param>

	<context-param>
		<description>
			Use the defined class as the class which will be called when
			a resource is added to the ExtensionFilter handling. Using
			StreamingAddResource here helps with performance. If you
			want to add custom components and want to use the
			ExtensionFilter, you need to provide your custom
			implementation here.
		</description>
		<param-name>org.apache.myfaces.ADD_RESOURCE_CLASS</param-name>
		<param-value>
			org.apache.myfaces.renderkit.html.util.DefaultAddResource
		</param-value>
	</context-param>

	<context-param>
		<description>
			Virtual path in the URL which triggers loading of resources
			for the MyFaces extended components in the ExtensionFilter.
		</description>
		<param-name>
			org.apache.myfaces.RESOURCE_VIRTUAL_PATH
		</param-name>
		<param-value>/faces/myFacesExtensionResource</param-value>
	</context-param>

	<context-param>
		<description>
			Check if the extensions-filter has been properly configured.
		</description>
		<param-name>
			org.apache.myfaces.CHECK_EXTENSIONS_FILTER
		</param-name>
		<param-value>true</param-value>
	</context-param>

	<context-param>
		<description>
			Define partial state saving as true/false.
		</description>
		<param-name>javax.faces.PARTIAL_STATE_SAVING_METHOD</param-name>
		<param-value>false</param-value>
	</context-param>

	
	<context-param>
		<param-name>contextConfigLocation</param-name>
		<param-value>
			/WEB-INF/applicationContext.xml
			/WEB-INF/faces-config.xml
		</param-value>
	</context-param>
	<!--optional: context-param>
		<description>Comma separated list of URIs of (additional) faces config files.
		(e.g. /WEB-INF/my-config.xml)
		See JSF 1.0 PRD2, 10.3.2
		Attention: You do not need to put /WEB-INF/faces-config.xml in here.
		</description>
		<param-name>javax.faces.CONFIG_FILES</param-name>
		<param-value>/WEB-INF/examples-config.xml</param-value>
		</context-param-->

	
	<filter>
		<filter-name>extensionsFilter</filter-name>
		<filter-class>
			org.apache.myfaces.webapp.filter.ExtensionsFilter
		</filter-class>
		<init-param>
			<description>
				Set the size limit for uploaded files. Format: 10 - 10
				bytes 10k - 10 KB 10m - 10 MB 1g - 1 GB
			</description>
			<param-name>uploadMaxFileSize</param-name>
			<param-value>100m</param-value>
		</init-param>
		<init-param>
			<description>
				Set the threshold size - files below this limit are
				stored in memory, files above this limit are stored on
				disk.

				Format: 10 - 10 bytes 10k - 10 KB 10m - 10 MB 1g - 1 GB
			</description>
			<param-name>uploadThresholdSize</param-name>
			<param-value>100k</param-value>
		</init-param>
	</filter>

	<filter-mapping>
		<filter-name>extensionsFilter</filter-name>
		<url-pattern>*.jsf</url-pattern>
	</filter-mapping>
	<filter-mapping>
		<filter-name>extensionsFilter</filter-name>
		<url-pattern>/faces/*</url-pattern>
	</filter-mapping>

	
	<listener>
		<listener-class>
			org.apache.myfaces.webapp.StartupServletContextListener
		</listener-class>
	</listener>

	
	<listener>
		<listener-class>
			org.springframework.web.context.ContextLoaderListener
		</listener-class>
	</listener>

	
	<listener>
		<listener-class>
			org.springframework.web.context.request.RequestContextListener
		</listener-class>
	</listener>

	
	<servlet>
		<servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
		<servlet-class>javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet</servlet-class>
		<load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup>
	</servlet>

	
	<servlet-mapping>
		<servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
		<url-pattern>*.jsf</url-pattern>
	</servlet-mapping>

	
	<welcome-file-list>
		<welcome-file>index.jsp</welcome-file>
		<welcome-file>index.html</welcome-file>
	</welcome-file-list>

</web-app>
```

und meine faces-config.xml:

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<faces-config version="1.2" xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee"
	xmlns:xi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XInclude"
	xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
	xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-facesconfig_1_2.xsd">

	
	<!-- <managed-bean>
		<managed-bean-name>helloWorld</managed-bean-name>
		<managed-bean-class>org.apache.myfaces.blank.HelloWorldController</managed-bean-class>
		<managed-bean-scope>request</managed-bean-scope>
		</managed-bean> -->

	
	<navigation-rule>
		<from-view-id>/helloWorld.jsp</from-view-id>
		<navigation-case>
			<from-outcome>success</from-outcome>
			<to-view-id>/page2.jsp</to-view-id>
		</navigation-case>
	</navigation-rule>

	
	<navigation-rule>
		<from-view-id>/page2.jsp</from-view-id>
		<navigation-case>
			<from-outcome>back</from-outcome>
			<to-view-id>/helloWorld.jsp</to-view-id>
		</navigation-case>
	</navigation-rule>
</faces-config>
```

sowie meine application-context.xml:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<beans xmlns="http://www.springframework.org/schema/beans"
	xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
	xsi:schemaLocation="http://www.springframework.org/schema/beans http://www.springframework.org/schema/beans/spring-beans.xsd">

	<!-- <bean id="helloWorldController"
		class="org.apache.myfaces.blank.HelloWorldController">
		</bean> -->

	<bean name="helloWorld"
		class="org.apache.myfaces.blank.HelloWorldController"
		scope="request">
	</bean>


</beans>
```

Wo liegt das Problem mit den Meta-Information in der faces-config.xml?

Weiters kann ich mit Spring 2.5.4 auch ohne Annotations arbeiten (hab leider ein "älteres" Buch, welches Annotations nicht behandelt)?

Mit folgender faces-config.xml funktionierts, warum (was ist bei jenen Meta Infos "besser" und könnte es auch mit den von oben funktionieren)?

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE faces-config PUBLIC
  "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD JavaServer Faces Config 1.0//EN"
  "http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-facesconfig_1_0.dtd">

<faces-config>

	<application>
		<variable-resolver>
			org.springframework.web.jsf.DelegatingVariableResolver
		</variable-resolver>
		<locale-config>
			<default-locale>de_DE</default-locale>
			<supported-locale>de</supported-locale>
			<supported-locale>en</supported-locale>
		</locale-config>
	</application>


	
	<!-- <managed-bean>
		<managed-bean-name>helloWorld</managed-bean-name>
		<managed-bean-class>org.apache.myfaces.blank.HelloWorldController</managed-bean-class>
		<managed-bean-scope>request</managed-bean-scope>
		</managed-bean> -->

	
	<navigation-rule>
		<from-view-id>/helloWorld.jsp</from-view-id>
		<navigation-case>
			<from-outcome>success</from-outcome>
			<to-view-id>/page2.jsp</to-view-id>
		</navigation-case>
	</navigation-rule>

	
	<navigation-rule>
		<from-view-id>/page2.jsp</from-view-id>
		<navigation-case>
			<from-outcome>back</from-outcome>
			<to-view-id>/helloWorld.jsp</to-view-id>
		</navigation-case>
	</navigation-rule>
</faces-config>
```


----------



## unbekannt (30. Aug 2008)

Dein Problem ist, dass du in den "contextConfigLocations" (also diesem Context Parameter in deiner web.xml) auch deine JSF Konfiguration referenzierst. Spring kann natürlich nicht mit einer JSF Konfiguration umgehen, das fängt eben schon beim Namespace an. Sobald du diesen Eintrag aus dieser Liste rausnimmst, sollte der Fehler nicht mehr auftreten.


----------

